# Acute case of Crypt. Rot - Help please!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

My cryptocoryne wendtii and willisii have both come down with a sudden case of cryptocoryne rot! The weird thing is - all my OTHER plants have become MORE healthy than normal. Does this mean some sudden change in water chemistry?

How can I fix it - try to get the pH to 7 or something...

Thanks


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

It might be the water harness. Some plants perfer higher hardness values while other cant tolerate it.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

sometimes they do that when they are moved from one area to another..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need more info. C. Wendtii is one of the most hardy of all the crypts. I keep it in 4 tanks varying from a ph of over 8 to under 5. Hard and soft water and I move them often. Tank specs, inhabitants, temp (one thing that is constant in my tanks), and substrate and fert regiment would be helpful. Waterchange and other plants would help also.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

33 Gallon

Well....I have had the crypts in my tank for...about 3 years or so. They have always been healthy. The only difference lately is that I got a new fert that I add, PMK professional plant fertilizer by plantgro. I only put it in once a week because it is very strong, and I also use regular Plantgro Iron Enriched. C02, same as always, and same high lighting. No meds have gone into the tank recently.

Substrate is same as it always was, small gravel.

I should do a pH test then. See what's goin on. I dont have/do any other tests on my tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would quit adding the PMK then. What are the macros in it? Could be an overdose of a particular fert. Could also be lighting. Are they getting more/less light than before?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

You changed the fertilizer and now you have issues. Sounds like you've already figured out he problem!


----------

